# Android or Your left leg?



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

*Android or left leg?*​
Android 240.00%Left Leg360.00%


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Scenario: 
You owe some shady characters A LOT of money. Problem is, you're broke. Turns out, these guys are a little off their rockers and they can't help but notice that while threatening you with bodily harm, you're in your own world, browsing the forums on your phone. They offer you a choice. If you swear never to touch another android in your life, your debt is cleared. If not, you lose your left leg.

What do you do?


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lose ma leg,


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bye bye leg.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd cut it off myself and hand it to them


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

They r doin some cool stuff with prosthetics nowadays lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

jimmydene84 said:


> They r doin some cool stuff with prosthetics nowadays lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Haha. True


----------

